# Mexican Wrestling meets Snowboarding



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

My local mtn opened at 4pm yesterday. I went for awhile. It was dead. There was this one dude who was rocking the funniest face mask I've ever see. Looked like he had an Under Armour hood on, but over that he had something like this (w/goggles):










Mexican Wrestling meets snowboarding. Too funny. Best "fashion" I've seen on the mountain so far this year.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

ha yeah we have a gorilla guy too, he does some pretty crazy stuff on the halfpipe sometimes.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

You mean something like this?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Whoa. Thread of the dead. How the hell did you dig *that* one up for a first post!? But dude I saw didn't have any skin exposed...had like a balaclava on under it or something. But yeah, more or less like that. I thought it was pretty really funny/cool. BTW, is that a pic of you?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

sedition said:


> Whoa. Thread of the dead. How the hell did you dig *that* one up for a first post!?


i didnt look at the date or your original post so was almost REALLY mad that your mountain was open already, lol.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yea for real I was about to be like????? ALready not fucking fair.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

Sorry guys didn't want to get you all excited. I live in the UK so I definitely don't have a mountain open yet.

That is me is Meribel a few years ago. I bought the mask at a tattoo convention donkeys ago.

I use it as a mask now and again just for laughs, especially the little 'uns in ski school.

Always wondered if anyone had come up with the same idea so googled and found your website. Now I have a new site to spend time on.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

whattttt your mountain is already open?? yeah, i dunno about the whole mexi mask + snowboarding..


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

code15 said:


> whattttt your mountain is already open??


Read the thread.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

what the ...


----------



## friends (Apr 6, 2008)

i dont understand why anyone would wear that unless its a joke for a single run. that it looks like it would be freezing.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

friends said:


> ...unless its a joke for a single run...


Some smart ones we have around here!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Yes. It is for a laugh.  You certainly can't wear it in powder but the one upside is the girlfriend refuses to acknowledge me on a lift :laugh:

I can assure you though the one thing it isn't is cold. Just ask the French bloke who borrowed it off me for a photo. My sweaty head had been in there for the last hour.

It is, however, a darn sight better than a beany or face mask on shite days

edit: what the hell. I'm giving myself an avatar :laugh:


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

superdooper said:


> It is, however, a darn sight better than a beany or face mask on shite days


Snowboarders need to learn how to be individuals again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

You have to scream "LUCHA LIBRE!!!!" before you hit a kicker if your going to rock that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

Nah. Just stick to screaming 'Mummy!' thanks


----------

